# Ariete shower screen



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

I was going to clean behind the shower screen but can't work out how to remove it. Any ideas?


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Try unscrewing the hole shower screen with your fingers. The middle piece might be an embedded screw of some kind. Make sure the machine is cold.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

On an e61 group the screen is usually just a push fit so use a flat bladed screwdriver (or something similar) on the edge of the screen (there is usually a small lip) then rest the shaft of the screwdriver up against the E61 brew head and lift up to lever it off. You usually have to do it a bit from each side of the screen to "wiggle" it down enough that it just falls off complete with the gasket. To put it back on just push it back on by hand as far as you can the insert the portafilter (as if making a coffee) and as you lock it into place it should push the gasket and filter completely home.


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

There is a bit of a lip around it so will try a bit of gentle persuasion later. Thanks.


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

marcuswar said:


> On an e61 group the screen is usually just a push fit so use a flat bladed screwdriver (or something similar) on the edge of the screen (there is usually a small lip) then rest the shaft of the screwdriver up against the E61 brew head and lift up to lever it off. You usually have to do it a bit from each side of the screen to "wiggle" it down enough that it just falls off complete with the gasket. To put it back on just push it back on by hand as far as you can the insert the portafilter (as if making a coffee) and as you lock it into place it should push the gasket and filter completely home.


^^^this is exactly right. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I have a screen like that, and the outer rim is spot welded onto the screen and base (looks like the one in the pic is the same). I have broken this outer rim before with the screwdriver lever method, even when placing the screwdriver next to one of the spot welds.

Basically be careful, and just use gentle persuasion, dont force it and if it really wont come out then you may need to order a new screen and gasket incase it all breaks coming out.

Looks like you managed it without issue, but just as a note for others.


----------

